# [SOLVED] ROG AI SUITE 3



## Vando23 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hoping someone can help with the following couple of issues:
I OCing my Asus Maximus VI Formula Z87 + i7 4770K.
The first issue is I have been watching the you tubes of JJ from Asus Ocing the same board using the Ai Suite..He maintains that the CPU voltage will change to adaptive after the OC..it does NOT, it also does not automatically OC until failure, you have to actually set either 4.2, 4.4 or 4.6.
Very weird..So now I am doing it manually.
The 2np part is I have installed the XSPC Raystorm D5 Vario Acrylic EX240 LC unit. It has the 2 fan cables + a power cable from the PUMP/Res and a fan cable that apparently acts asa tacho>????? I have 1 of the Rad fans plugged into the CPU Fan Header???? Is that ok? The other one in a OPT Fan Header, the PUMP into a CHassis Fan Header that can be accessed by FanXpert..Does anyone have any ideas as to how to improve this setup?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ROG AI SUITE 3*

Nothing at all weird about AI Suite, or any other manufacturer OC'ing app, not working properly. OC'ing, though basically pointless with new CPU's, should always be done manually. 
Connecting the CPU fan to the Mobo CPU Fan Header is OK.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: ROG AI SUITE 3*

Never use an app to overclock, always do it in the BIOS.

Look at my guide on how to overclock an i2500k it should give you some ideas and isn't that much different. Apart from the voltage.


----------



## Vando23 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: ROG AI SUITE 3*

Thanks guys..I have done some manual Overclocking with your advice and wont bother using the the 4-way Opts from Ai Suite..
I changed the "FUlly Manual Mode" to DISABLE, Set The "CPU Core Voltage " to ADAPTIVE, changed the CPU Core Voltage to 1.25 the Multiplier to 4.6 ..applied the XMP Profile (Ram is running at 2400MHz).. seem to have a good stable OC. Haven't don ethe full gammit of tests but so far ok.. Any comments?


----------



## Vando23 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: ROG AI SUITE 3*

One more thing..Any thoughts on why my new PC (Win 8.1 ) SOMETIMES starts up hours after I shut it down? No Scheduled Tasks, no WAKE-ON-LAN in Bios, No Automatic maintenance or updates are causing it. This week it didn't do it for 2 nights then did it a 4:15am, last night 5 mins after I shutdown..
Dont use sleep option, and so far scans have not shown any virus or trojan


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: ROG AI SUITE 3*

look for wake on lan in the bios and disable it. run stress tests to see if its stable


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ROG AI SUITE 3*

OP says "no WAKE-ON-LAN in Bios". I don't know if they mean it's not enabled or if the option is not available?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: ROG AI SUITE 3*

must be somewhere. Never seen a computer start up in the middle of the night without a wol option somewhere.

Unless its haunted


----------

